# Help Vintage air hose s



## Reelboys (Aug 17, 2011)

Had my fire wall total flat and have to get my wintage air A/C and heater hoses into the inside .any ideas without holes in the firewall, Fenders are on and its a 1966 hardtop


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Vitage air*

I ran mine under the fender into the fire wall through the kick panel the only thing you could do is install a manifold would be the cleanest look otherwise pull a fender well not many options with a smooth firewall.


----------

